# ssmtp Emails als anderer Benutzer versenden

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit ssmtp Emails verschicken, die einen bestimmten Benutzernamen in dem "Von" Feld haben z.B.  foo@bar.com und nicht root@bar.com. Der Benutzer foo ist nicht Benutzer des Systems! Ich dachte, dass man dies mit der Option -f bewerkstelligen könnte:

```

mail -f foo -s "testmail" hanspeter@bar.com

```

Nur leider funktioniert dies nicht. Verstehe ich die Verwendung von -f an der Stelle falsch? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## py-ro

Warum schreibst nicht einfach ein "From: blub@bla.tld" als erste Zeile in deine E-Mail?

Bye

Py

----------

## toralf

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Verstehe ich die Verwendung von -f an der Stelle falsch?

 Ja.

Für SMTP starte mal mit etwas in dieser Art :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace $ cat misc/mymailx.sh

fn_sendmail()

{

        echo "From: <noreply@nowhere> Do not reply to this address

To: tfoerste@localhost

Reply-To: user@other.domain

Subject: test

X-MSMail-Priority: High

Importance: 1

Mime-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain

 This is a test email ...

 Rgds

"

        [[ -f $ATTACH ]] && uuencode $ATTACH $ATTACH

}

ATTACH=$1

fn_sendmail | /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -O DeliveryMode=i -R hdrs -n

```

----------

## aZZe

Weil ich als root@foo.bar keine E-Mails versenden darf.

----------

